# lowering springs?



## MaXiMa2004OnDUBS (Dec 13, 2004)

does anyone know where i can get good springs to lower my maxima? im riding on 20 inch rims with 245 tires what should i get ?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

MaXiMa2004OnDUBS said:


> does anyone know where i can get good springs to lower my maxima? im riding on 20 inch rims with 245 tires what should i get ?


20 inchers huh? How much of a gap do you have right now between fenders? You could look into Eibach pro kits or sportlines depending on drop desired.


----------



## jsmithsole (Feb 18, 2004)

MaXiMa2004OnDUBS said:


> does anyone know where i can get good springs to lower my maxima? im riding on 20 inch rims with 245 tires what should i get ?



I've been running the Eibach kit for about a year now with no problems,
Check here for more info:
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/464988


----------

